# 89 Max Charging system problem



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I have an 89 Max with 317,000 miles that really runs great. I noticed a surge in the idle. It normally idles at 750 but stays at 1500 after engine reaches temperature. The other day car was idling in driveway and stalled out. When I turned the ignition, just a faint clicking and then nothing. Headlights and assessories work. I though timing belt blew but I jumped started car and it ran. It died out again and I had the same clicking noise. After a third jump start car ran and did not die. The battery is 6 months old and alternator is 1 year old. When the car was running I disconnected the positive and car still ran so I assume alternator is good. Any suggestions what to look for or how to troubleshoot. The car is 15 years old with original battery cables and outside of this problem runs great. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

You may have a bad starter/bad connection at the battery/at the starter/broken,faulty wiring at one or all the above areas...

Try checking/cleaning all the connections for corrsion /loose connection first...


----------

